# Chatt Katt July Catfish Tournament



## full throttle (Jul 2, 2017)

We will hold our July Tournamentout of Hatchachubbee park. It will be Saturday July 22th, start at 4pm weigh in 12am - midnight. All times are eastern time. So grab a partner and I'll see you there.


----------

